# A little light reading



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think this should be required reading for anyone starting in the hay business. It’s more info than you’ll ever need but there is more to making quality hay than just baling it. Not a terrible hard read and broke up into sections. I got it off Amazon years ago, it’s put out from Iowa State University. Think it cost me $12


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cheapest I found is $48.99 nowadays - they're awful proud of that book it seems.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is are a few pieces that I have used, hopefully you might find a piece or two that could be of value. Thanks to MSU, NH and ARGO/Hesston.

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Here is are a few pieces that I have used, hopefully you might find a piece or two that could be of value. Thanks to MSU, NH and ARGO/Hesston.
> 
> Larry


Great minds think alike Larry!


----------

